# 209 primers...



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

FOR some of you that shoot a lot... Are you getting better groups out of a select primer? What make are ya liking more?


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

I don't know that any particular brand of primer is going to make much of a difference. You can find certain primers that are not as powerful though (Remington makes some, and the Winchester Triple 7 primers I think). I've read that people had problems with the regular 209s igniting so explosively that it would nudge the bullet forward before the powder ignited. That's plausible, but I have only experienced the opposite. The "weaker" primers sometimes would not ignite my powder very well. I have not had any problems with either type of primer when shooting pellets and a firmly seated sabot.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I like those Winchesters lower power ones, otherwise they can be too strong and be shooting out powder that has not even burned yet.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

I actually like CCI primers. If the primer is in fact pushing the sabot forward a bit, I don't see accuracy problems with them. Maybe I should try a new primer? :lol:


----------

